# Best rifle in 7mm08?



## gsx®7-11

I am looking for a synthetic stocked, non-stainless barreled rifle in 7mm08 between $400-$550.

So far, the Remington 700sps and Savage Model 11 have caught my eye.

Any reason for one over the other? Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Hunter Blair

browning composite stalker, Tikka T3 (guaranteed MOA out of the box).........

my personal choice would probably be the Tikka and save up to put good glass on it...


----------



## Lead Poison

Get the Savage 11 with the Accutrigger! You WON'T be disappointed! 

My son has the stainless version of the Model 11, the Model 16, and it's extremely accurate. 

I hate the terrible matte blue finish Remington uses on the blued versions of their SPS rifles.


----------



## bwarren2

You have to make this decision, what feels best to you is a pretty good barometer. Rem, browning, Tikka, Ruger, they are all good choices. Get what you like and that's all that matters.


----------



## shoot2grill

I also have the savage with acu-trigger but in .308 this is the most accurate rifle ive ever shot. This weekend I was showing off by 
shooting golf balls of a stump at 130 yds. (this is a model 16)


----------



## Jetjockey

Hands down the best would be a Kimber Montana 84 in 7mm-08.  It weighs 5lbs 2 oz and doesn't kick.  However, it is stainless.  But, your gonna have to work to find one for $550.  $800 can be done pretty easy......  If your gonna get a 7mm-08 I would try to find something that is built in a short action.  Otherwise, theres little point to the 7mm-08 or 308.  Remmy Model 7 is a very nice rifle in a small compact package.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

anyone got their hands on a new winchester model 70 featherweight?  Im thinking my next rifle will be one in 7-08...


----------



## BigBlack

I think you need to lean toward your gut feeling.  It is telling you what to get.  If you get anything other than what your gut is telling you; you will never be happy and will nick pick your rifle to death.  Me, I am a remmy guy but that might not be your cup of tea


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Mt. rifle!


----------



## onemilmhz

Remington Model 7 hands down, but that's just me.  You'll have to find out for yourself.  Very compact, light and can be found in the configuration you're looking for.  Finding one in your price range could be tricky but I wouldn't say impossible.  If you want an even more compact rifle get the youth model with shorter length of pull and a 20" barrel.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Tikka.


----------



## Randy

Remington Model 7 Stainless Synthetic.  Unless you choose a short carbine type rifle like the Remingtom Model 7 you might as well be using a long action cartridge.


----------



## ryano

*What they said*



onemilmhz said:


> Remington Model 7 hands down, but that's just me.  You'll have to find out for yourself.  Very compact, light and can be found in the configuration you're looking for.  Finding one in your price range could be tricky but I wouldn't say impossible.  If you want an even more compact rifle get the youth model with shorter length of pull and a 20" barrel.





Randy said:


> Remington Model 7 Stainless Synthetic.  Unless you choose a short carbine type rifle like the Remingtom Model 7 you might as well be using a long action cartridge.



I tried them all and the Model 7 was hands down the best fit for me


----------



## Bill Brown

Browning Lever Rifle, BLR in 7mm-08.


----------



## buckslayer93

tikka


----------



## CraigM

It's a bit old school but I like my remington 788


----------



## deerslayer45

Iv got a Remington Model seven 7-08 and love it! Small toating through the woods..I like taking it in the thick brush for short shots


----------



## Jorge

I've got a Savage but in stainless and it is by far the most accurate rifle I own. Easily better than MOA with no smith work done what so ever. However, I am a huge Win. Model 70 fan and would have likely gotten a Model 70 instead if I could have found one in stainless & synthetic.

I looked hard at the Tikka but it just felt cheap (this coming from someone who has a Savage) and I could not stand some of the short cuts they took. Especially with the short actions.


----------



## Jake Allen

Ruger M77 MK2 Ultralight, love mine.
I have a 3.5-10 x 50mm Luepy VXIII on medium rings, sweet shooting and easy to carry rifle. As accurate as I can shoot.


----------



## whitworth

*The Better Question*

Are there any poor rifles made in 7mm08?


Because it seems to me a lot of manufacturers have been selling rifles that get the job done on a deer and coyote hunt.  

My choice of rifle the last time was because I liked certain features.  I know many hunters would never buy a rifle with a synthetic stock.  No such rifle could ever be the best one for them.  I never, ever, thought of trading it.  It shoots too good.


----------



## WTM45

Steyr ProHunter.


----------



## Grub Master

I have a Kimber and it is a great gun. Light and accurate.   That being said I am selling it since I use my 270 most of the time.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## nickel back

CraigM said:


> It's a bit old school but I like my remington 788


----------

